# Fahrradhalter (Innenraum) für Caddy Maxi gesucht



## BolbyM (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradhalter für den Innenraum meines Caddy Maxi. Habe bisher nichts gefunden, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht und wollte bereits anfangen, mir etwas selber zu bauen. Aber dann fiel mir das Forum ein... 

Basis: ein Caddy Maxi (neustes Modell), zweite Sitzreihe ist getrennt wickelbar 1/3 zu 2/3 (1/3 ist dauerhaft mit einem Kindersitz belegt, soll deshalb auch nicht ausgebaut werden!). Die dritte Sitzreihe ist dauerhaft ausgebaut. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sich im Boden pro Seite zwei Gewindelöcher (M10?) befinden, in die man perfekt Sachen einschrauben könnte.

Transportieren möchte ich damit 2 26"er MTBs, evt. kommen aber auch mal 2 28"er Räder werden.

Die 2/3 Rücksitzbank sollte (gewickelt) im Auto verbleiben können. Der Aus- und Einbau ist zwar technisch unproblematisch, der Transport und die Einlagerung der Sitzbank ist jedoch - aufgrund des hohen Gewichts - kein Spaß.

Was für mich auch noch wichtig ist: ich möchte für den Transport die Vorderräder NICHT ausbauen müssen. Das geht bei meinem MTB schnell, nicht aber bei dem Rad meiner Frau. Außerdem ist die Innenraumhöhe des Caddy mehr als ausreichend, um darin die Räder mit Vorderrad und aufrecht stehend transportiren zu können. Der Transport mit Vorderrad macht das gesamte Handling auch eunfacher.

Ist jemandem eine Kauflösung bekannt? Oder hat jemand eine Idee zum Selberbauen? Ich kann sägen, feilen, Gewinde schneiden und zum Schweißen fehlt mir nur das notwendige Equipment.

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## norman68 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dir schon das Forum eingefallen ist warum dann nicht auch noch das es hier ein prima Suchfunktion gibt. Geb dort mal Innenraumträger ein und du hast genug Lesestoff und Ideen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (7. Oktober 2013)

Da ich das Forum bereits lange kenne und nutze, ist mir diese Funktion nicht unbekannt - und wurde sogar auch in dieser Frage schon von mir genutzt. Leider waren meine Ergebnisse unbefriedigend, da ich bisher nicht nach "Innenraumträger" gesucht habe. sondern andere Suchbegriffe verwendet. 

Nun habe ich auch nach "Innenraumträger" gesucht und immer noch nichts gefunden, was meinen Anforderungen genügen würde.

Statt also wieder auf die Suchfunktion (wie gesagt: bekannt und auch genutzt!) zu verweisen, wären Hinweise zur Beantwortung meiner Frage hilfreicher.


----------



## hulster (9. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal bei Radfazz.


----------



## fub (9. Oktober 2013)

wie wäre es denn mit sowas?
http://www.bikeinside.de/


----------



## BolbyM (9. Oktober 2013)

Diese Möglichkeiten habe ich bereits gefunden. Leider genügen sie meinen Anforderungen nicht, denn bei beiden muss zwingend das Vorderrad ausgebaut werden. Genau das wollte ich vermeiden. Beim MTB mit Schnellspanner gehen Montage und Demontage ja noch fix, aber beim Stadtrad meiner Frau nicht mehr und ebenso bei Tourenbikes von Freunden.
Der Caddy böte locker genug Höhe im Innenraum, so dass man Bikes mit montiertem Vorderrad reinstellen kann.


----------



## BolbyM (9. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt habe ich eine interessante Variante gefunden, die ziemlich genau meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen würde, wenn man diese Variante auch im Caddy nutzen kann.

HIER ist eine eigentlich geniale Möglichkeit für den Transport im Innenraum mit eingebauten Vorderrädern. Zusätzlich ließe sich diese Variante schnell ein- und ausbauen. 

Allerdings ist diese Variante für den VW Sharan (sowie Ford Galaxy und Seat Alhambra) konzipiert worden. Die Apparatur wird in die Befestigung des Sitzes geklickt. Nun kenne ich leider die Maße der Sitzhalterungen beim VW Sharan nicht, ansonsten wüsste ich, ob ich das Teil nutzen kann.


----------



## Lugie (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es hiermit aus?
http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/bodenplatte-und-innenfahradtraeger-im-caddy-maxi-t3739617.html

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie ich das in meinem (hoffentlich bald kommenden) Caddy lösen werde und bin auch fleißig auf der Suche nach guten Ideen.

Bisher sieht es so aus, dass ich die Rückbankhalterungen zum Arretieren nutzen werde und darauf meine alten Fahrradträger setze.


----------



## BolbyM (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja, diese Lösung hatte ich auch schon im Auge, finde ich aber nicht so praktisch, wie die jetzt gefundene Lösung.
Erstmal benötigt man die Grundschienen zur Montage des/der Fahrradhalter/s. Dann braucht man die Fahrraddachträger. Da geht es schon los: welche nimmt man? Dann muss man klären, wie lange man sich Zeit nehmen möchte, die ganze Sache ins Auto zu bekommen? Die Grundkonstruktion nervt schon, wenn man andere Sachen transportiert. Die Fahrraddachträger möchte ich auch nicht dauerhaft im Auto haben. Also immer alles rein und raus? Und dann habe ich bei Amazon in den Kritiken gelesen, dass man sogar für gute Dachträger (z.B. von Thule) locker 15 bis 20 Minuten braucht, ehe man sie installiert und mit dem Bike beladen hat. Das wäre für mich indiskutabel.
Und die Fahrraddachträger (ich habe Thule FreeRide 532 im Auge gehabt) kosten locker nochmal 50EUR pro Stück. Dazu kommt dann noch die Grundbefestigung. Und wo lager ich das alles, wenn es mal nicht im Auto ist?


----------



## DerC (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

ich fahre selbst eine Caddy Maxi und verstehe Eure Probleme nicht so wirklich 
Ich stelle meine Bikes hinten rein und verzurre diese mit den originalen Ösen aufm Fahrzeugboden. 
Alles andere ist nur Geld und Platzverschwendung. Je nachdem wie viele Bikes transportiert werden klappe ich die rechte oder linke Seite um


----------



## Orakel (9. Oktober 2013)

ich weiss jetzt nich wie das beim Caddy ist mit den Sitzen rausmachen,ich habs in meinem Touran so gelöst.



der 3 Sitz bleibt drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (9. Oktober 2013)

DerC schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre selbst eine Caddy Maxi und verstehe Eure Probleme nicht so wirklich
> Ich stelle meine Bikes hinten rein und verzurre diese mit den originalen Ösen aufm Fahrzeugboden.
> Alles andere ist nur Geld und Platzverschwendung. Je nachdem wie viele Bikes transportiert werden klappe ich die rechte oder linke Seite um



Ich transportiere jetzt knapp 2 Jahre Bikes in meinem Caddy und kann dazu nur sagen: Fahrräder rein und mit den originalen Ösen auf dem Fahrzeugboden verzurren ist einfach nur nervig und pure Zeitverschwendung. Aber davon mal ganz ab geht es hier ja um keine Grundsatzdiskussion (Halter oder nicht), sondern um die Frage, ob jemand einen Halter kennt, der die von mir aufgeführten Anforderungen erfüllt.

Wenn es den Radivan nicht für den Caddy geht, muss ich sowas in Auftrag geben - wenn es an Alternativen mangelt.


----------



## DerC (9. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok, dann habe ich es falsch verstanden und wollte mal nachfragen. Ich persönlich finde dass diese Radhalter viel Platz verschenken, deshalb mein Vorschlag mit den Ösen. Meistens lehne ich die Bikes an die Rückenlehne und ziehe einen Gurt durch die Kopflehnen, funzt auch


----------



## BolbyM (10. Oktober 2013)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich weiss jetzt nich wie das beim Caddy ist mit den Sitzen rausmachen,ich habs in meinem Touran so gelöst.
> der 3 Sitz bleibt drin



Da ist wieder die Sache mit dem Ausbau des vorderen Laufrades. Für den Transport von MTBs ist das  - dank Schnellverschluss - eine einfache Sache, aber sobald es an "normale" Räder geht, wird es nervig. Deshalb wollte ich ja gerne einen Halter, bei dem die vorderen Laufräder montiert bleiben können.

@ DerC: ja, Du hast schon Recht damit, dass ein Fahrradhalter viel Platz in Anspruch nimmt. Das gilt zumindest dann, wenn man sich einen Dachträger ins Auto montiert. Das wäre dann auch eher eine Variante, die ich nur zur Not nutzen würde. Mal abgesehen davon wäre die Montage und Demontage der Dachträger im Auto ein Hinderungsgrund.


----------



## manuelschafer (13. April 2018)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich eine interessante Variante gefunden, die ziemlich genau meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen würde, wenn man diese Variante auch im Caddy nutzen kann.
> 
> HIER ist eine eigentlich geniale Möglichkeit für den Transport im Innenraum mit eingebauten Vorderrädern. Zusätzlich ließe sich diese Variante schnell ein- und ausbauen.
> 
> Allerdings ist diese Variante für den VW Sharan (sowie Ford Galaxy und Seat Alhambra) konzipiert worden. Die Apparatur wird in die Befestigung des Sitzes geklickt. Nun kenne ich leider die Maße der Sitzhalterungen beim VW Sharan nicht, ansonsten wüsste ich, ob ich das Teil nutzen kann.



IM Link sieht das jetzt so aus:
* radivan c für VW Caddy und VW Caddy Maxi *
wurde wohl geupdatet auf deren Seite.


----------



## Bjunior (15. April 2018)

Etwas praxisfremd, aber so hab ich es gelöst. Ist ein Maxi Kasten in den ich ein 10€ Schwerlastregal eingebaut hab. An dem Regal wird das Bike mit Uebler Klemmen von einem Fahrradträger festgeklemmt. Hat den Vorteil dass kein Rad ausgebaut werden muss und das Bike in 15 Sekunden sicher verstaut ist. Vielleicht findet sich bei dir ja auch eine Befestigung die du nutzen kannst.


----------



## Don Stefano (18. April 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich weiss jetzt nich wie das beim Caddy ist mit den Sitzen rausmachen,ich habs in meinem Touran so gelöst.
> 
> 
> 
> der 3 Sitz bleibt drin


Sind die Teile iwo komplett zu kaufen oder selbst gebaut? Die Halterungen bleiben dauerhaft im Auto oder schreibst du die jedes Mal wieder ab und setzt die Sitze wieder rein?

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (18. April 2018)

Gibts das auch für caddy oder sprinter spezifisch ?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2018)

ja warte, ich kaufe so ein ding und klebe einen "VW Caddy only!" aufkleber drauf.


----------



## Orakel (18. April 2018)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Sind die Teile iwo komplett zu kaufen oder selbst gebaut? Die Halterungen bleiben dauerhaft im Auto oder schreibst du die jedes Mal wieder ab und setzt die Sitze wieder rein?
> 
> mobil gesendet


Servus,
selber gemacht. Kommen wieder raus nach dem Urlaub..........
Ist kein Aufwand jeweils zwei M5 rein/rausdrehen


----------



## Kriesel (19. April 2018)

So transportiere ich übrigens mein Bike im Caddy. Geht auch mit zwei Bikes. 
Mein Caddy hat Flügeltüren. Damit geht das besonders gut.


----------



## manuelschafer (19. April 2018)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 720156
> 
> So transportiere ich übrigens mein Bike im Caddy. Geht auch mit zwei Bikes.
> Mein Caddy hat Flügeltüren. Damit geht das besonders gut.



Normaler und kein Maxi, Stimmt ?


----------



## Kriesel (19. April 2018)

Ja, Normal


----------

